# Internet Problem with Counter Strike



## Byakuya (Mar 29, 2007)

I just ordered a new computer off of cyberpowerpc.com. As soon as I got it I was unable to connect to the internet. After powering off modem and router and rebooting them this was solved...for the time being. I installed some stuff on my computer like MSN, Steam, Mozilla, etc.


So after I am done downloading my copy of counterstrike onto the computer I go to launch it. I am unable to find any servers. I close counter strike to find my internet is not functioning at all...and it isn't on my laptop either. I shut off computer and reboot modem/router, and the internet starts working on my laptop again. After a few tests it seems it will start working again on both computers as soon as I shut off counter strike, and reboot the modem/router.

Internet stops working IMMEDIATELY when counter strike is opened. I have no idea why, or how. How should/can I fix this?


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Is this a purchased copy of the game??


----------



## Byakuya (Mar 29, 2007)

I bought the game from Bestbuy ages ago and installed it on my old computer. I reformmated after that and downloaded it back off of my steam account. I never had any problems with it until now.


----------



## mallard32 (Jul 9, 2006)

Are you using a router?, if so tell me what kind, if you are using Verizon FiOS it is known to interfere.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Try port forwarding the router, if you have one, to your PC using the ports that the game uses. Many new games need port forwarding these days.


----------



## mckillwashere (Jul 5, 2007)

What kind of router are you using? Mine does the same thing bt very very rarely, try updating the firmware for your router and adding the steam to the port lists. support.steampowered.com shoud give you your needed ports, and PM and ill give you me steam add once all this worked out.


----------

